# Fortune teller riddle



## debodun (Jun 13, 2020)

What did the fortune-teller say when someone asked if she could read the future in a crystal ball?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2020)

She said give me 100 dollars and i will tell you..


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

Not quite my answer. Try again.


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

Nobody else want to guess?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd guess, but have no idea.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2020)

*Its not chrystal clear?*


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

Good guess, tinytn, but try again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm here, Deb!

This one escaped me... how? I do not know.

Okay now I know how I missed it, it was posted in the Games Forum, not in the Humor Forum, as your riddles normally are.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _do I look like a fortune teller, or do I look like a fortune teller_?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

Your warm, Marg, but try again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _yes, I can read the future in a crystal ball, and I see you being a few dollars short in the very near future?_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

This is another tough one, Deb! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _yes, I can read the future in a crystal ball, and your future looks so bright I gotta wear shades_?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

Ha ha, good one, Marg, but not my answer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

LOL! Grasping at straws here, Deb, but not giving up!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _do I look like I can't read_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _I'm a fortune teller, not a future teller_?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

It's a four word answer. Try again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _look into my eyes_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _look into my ball_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _ask my crystal ball_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

While gazing into her crystal ball, the fortune teller said, _I see your future_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _you have no future_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _there is no future_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _what future is that_?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

There's no word 'future' in my answer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

Okay, thanks Deb!

Brace yourself, here I come again!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _no, I just pretend_?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

Nope. Guess again.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2020)

Gotta hand it to Aunt Marg, .. she is not a quitter !!!

What did the fortune-teller say when someone asked if she could read the future in a crystal ball? 

The Fortune Teller told her " only when wearing glasses."


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice try, tinytn, but keep guessing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Gotta hand it to Aunt Marg, .. she is not a quitter !!!
> 
> What did the fortune-teller say when someone asked if she could read the future in a crystal ball?
> 
> The Fortune Teller told her " only when wearing glasses."


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Tiny! 

Deb's, riddles are my favourite!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

"_No_", answered the fortune teller, _the ball is too small_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _you can't read a crystal ball_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _what crystal ball_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, _my crystal ball is too small_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

"No" answered the fortune teller, _the crystal ball is too clear_?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller replied, "_only on a clear day_"?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, "_I could, but it's going to cost you_"?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller replied, "_it depends who's asking_"?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller said, "No, I can't fit?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

The fortune teller replied, "_my crystal ball is empty_"?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

The fortune teller replied, "I get bad reception here?"


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)

Not the right answer so far. I'll let this go until tomorrow if no one guesses. 

Hints: answer is 4 words and has to do with what a fortune teller does with a crystal ball.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

The fortune teller said, "_rub my crystal ball_"?


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)

Not quite there, Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

This one is a real stumper, Deb. 

I've been straining my brain something fierce in trying to come up with a solve. You got us real good this time! LOL!


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)

Even with hints.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, I got it!

The fortune teller replied, "_I tell, not read_"?


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2020)

Okay - time's up. The answer is

"I'm looking into it."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2020)

Darn it all anyway, I knew it, just couldn't patch the right words together! LOL!


----------

